# UGL are sketchy!



## Texasraisedandrew (Aug 5, 2014)

Maybe its just because I'm fairly new to this world but damn! I wonder how many people are pinning what they think they are....


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 5, 2014)

You just said.
You should trust your src. Trust should be there if your putting something in your body


I can put shit in a coffee machine but dont expect tasters choice


----------



## Texasraisedandrew (Aug 5, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> You just said.
> You should trust your src. Trust should be there if your putting something in your body
> 
> 
> I can put shit in a coffee machine but dont expect tasters choice



Lol I like coffee.....


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 5, 2014)

Is there any meaning behind this post?


----------



## Texasraisedandrew (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah if anyone has any advice on ugl's let me know or PM me ....whatever's clever


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 5, 2014)

So are you asking for a source? 
It looks like you are.....


----------



## bronco (Aug 5, 2014)

Texasraisedandrew said:


> Yeah if anyone has any advice on ugl's let me know or PM me ....whatever's clever



So you like getting scammed?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 5, 2014)

My advice would be to not take steroids. They are illegal.


----------



## Texasraisedandrew (Aug 5, 2014)

bronco said:


> So you like getting scammed?


 no not really ...



Pinkbear said:


> So are you asking for a source?
> It looks like you are.....


Not so much a source as labs to avoid or warning signs ... I'm not in a place that these things are easy to obtain. Also I'm bored at work and am killing time ...xp


----------



## Texasraisedandrew (Aug 5, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> My advice would be to not take steroids. They are illegal.


Solid advice bro


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 5, 2014)

Drugs are bad mmmmmmmmm k.


----------



## shenky (Aug 5, 2014)

Why would we PM you advice, when this is a forum for advice specifically?

Advice: stay away from ology and any recommandations they make

Stay away from .com sites. 

Know people who have used your source with good results and only good results. If a handful of people had bad experiences, it's questionable.


----------



## Texasraisedandrew (Aug 5, 2014)

shenky said:


> Why would we PM you advice, when this is a forum for advice specifically?
> 
> Advice: stay away from ology and any recommandations they make
> 
> ...


Thanks. And yeah ...not a fan of ology at all


----------



## Robdog (Aug 12, 2014)

That's right keep um in check  homie """"


----------



## Robdog (Aug 12, 2014)

.com sites. Are 80%bunk


----------



## renrambo (Aug 17, 2014)

Robdog said:


> .com sites. Are 80%bunk



do you actually post legit info? or do you just troll all the time


----------



## Texasraisedandrew (Aug 18, 2014)

^^^hahaha 80% of the time it works 100% of the time


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 18, 2014)

Why does no one head my advice of sources/labs

1) Postman- he can get you anything
2) Costco- bulk/discounted prices
3) Big guy at the gym- he's HUGE


----------

